# Ceremonial Guard (CG) Mega Thread [MERGED]



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2004)

I‘m running windows XP on my laptop and it said i had updates available so i downloaded them and surfed on.  Upon rebooting the computer i found i couldnt access the internet or log into msn.  using someone elses computer i started checking into it. Seems tons and tons of people are having this problem. Most people just can‘t log into MSN but more and more are having problems with windows explorer. I‘m running DSL. It shows that im connected to the net but i cant get through some type of firewall or safty function that windows explorer has.  After checking around a while it seems no one has a real fix for this problem. Some people have been stuck offline due to this over a week.  I even tried restoring the computer to a few days ago before i downloaded the updates and shes still a no go.

Just giving you guys a heads up, i don‘t reccomend upgrading MSn from 6.0 to 6.1 or 6.2 (whatever) and i suggest not downloading any windows updates for a while.
If someone knows how to fix this by all means let me know
cheers


----------



## Korus (20 Apr 2004)

If you want an alternative to MSN Messenger, try trillian..

 http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/ 

It doesn‘t have ALL the functions of MSN, but it works for me... Plus it‘s a convenient way to use ICQ and MSN in the same handy program.


----------



## dano (20 Apr 2004)

Thanks.

I downloaded the (new?) MSN update, and tryed installing. It would not let me for some reason...
Same goes with the windows updates..

Now I know. Thanks Ghost.


----------



## winchable (20 Apr 2004)

Technology is grate


----------



## scm77 (20 Apr 2004)

Things like that are why I hate computers.  We should all go back to type writers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Apr 2004)

It must be MSN 6.2 because I‘ve been using 6.1 for quite some time now with no problems.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Apr 2004)

.


----------



## girlfiredup (21 Apr 2004)

I‘m running Windows 2000 and recently downloaded MSN 6.1 and I‘m not experiencing any problems whatsoever.


----------



## nULL (21 Apr 2004)

i used to work for MSN technical support. it was the worst job ever*, but I learned a few interesting things there. 

if you are running XP and want to disable the built-in firewall, goto 

My Computer >> My Network Places >> View Network Connections

(the last three were in a menu off to the side)

Now, at this screen, you will see connections (or possible connections!) on your computer. One of them should be active (Enabled).

Click on that connection. 

In the window that pops up, under the general tab, there is a button called properties.

Click on that button.

In the new window that pops up, goto the advanced tab, and uncheck the check box.

That‘s it, you‘ve just disabled windows XP‘s built in firewall. If you still can‘t get your net working, try unplugging your broadband modem from the wall for about 15 minutes. Still, there could be other factors....do you have a router? Are you using a third party firewall? Oh, and btw, if you are getting your internet through MSN, you should be running MSN 9.

*EDIT: Superstore janitor may have been _slightly_ worse.

*EDIT 2: And don‘t worry that many people are having this problem. You‘d be surprised how many complete and utter f___ing morons have computers, present company excluded.


----------



## K. Ash (21 Apr 2004)

I‘m running Xp and I d/l MSN 6.1 a few weeks ago and I haven‘t had any problems with it as of yet. But I have noticed everytime I log on to the net I‘m always asked to d/l more updates. Now this is strange because usually its like once every couple of weeks I get asked, not twice a day...

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Apr 2004)

same set up as you but not that many update downloads.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the tip nULL, i‘ll pass it on to anyone else i know having that problem. And im a total moron when it comes to computers. My technical skills stop at being able to modify a timberwolf in the game mechwarrior to  kick everyones ***.    I figure though, if i knew everything then i would be putting people, like computer techies, out of a job. I dont want to take food out of someones mouth like that.

I brought my laptop (and desk top for a new hard drive heh) into the techies today. He didn‘t get a chance to look at it right off the bat but we did sometrouble shooting and he believed it had to do with me using kazaa. Appartently in some files floating around kazaa (and other software sharing programs) theres a virus that reacts when you upgrade your windows, MSN messenger or a few other programs with a view to basically stopping you from using MSN or accessing windows explorer etc..


----------



## Lexi (21 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Che:
> [qb] Technology is grate     [/qb]


Just like your spelling   
Jokes jokes   
Well I have all the bells and whistles for MSN but I haven‘t experienced any problems.
Anyway, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lexi (21 Apr 2004)

Darn double posts


----------



## Duotone81 (22 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Naralis (29 Mar 2006)

Just wondering if anyone else on here is doing CG in Ottawa this summer? This will be my first time. What can I expect?


----------



## Mignault.J (4 Jun 2006)

I am for sure, infact we leave on monday...and its my first go too so im not sure what to expect either, aside from 4 days on 4 days off has been changed to 6 days on 3 days off.
other than that ill see ya there.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jun 2006)

Naralis said:
			
		

> What can I expect?



Drill....


----------



## Kendrick (4 Jun 2006)

First day or two will be admin, sorting things out.  After which, 3 weeks, monday to friday, weekends if needed, will be intensive drill, to bring everyone up to CG standard, to be ready for the Hill and the House.  PT in the morning, breakfast, drill, lunch, drill, dinner,drill, some time off.  You will be sorted according to your size (tall platoons, short platoons), and you will be assigned a partner, for House duties.  

Then there's the Canada day parade, which basically kicks off the season.  From there, it's mostly parades in the morning, and then depending on the CO, you can have lectures or all kinds of things in the afternoon, or "admin" and such.  Days at the Governor General's house, you get maybe 2 or 3 sentry shifts of one hour, and you spend the entire day there, which is very interesting because usually when you're not on sentry you can just walk around and check out the nice looking tourists.  8)

It used to be on a 4 on 4 off rotation, when it was split between the 2 COYs, namely the GGFG coy, and the CGG coy, however this season, due to big gaps in the leadership cadre (lack of personnel), there are no more 2 COYs, they have been merged into one COY.  It will be a 6 on 3 off rotation, and if I remember correctly, there will be 2 platoons of GGFG and 2 platoons of CGG, but I need to re-verify that information I just received this weekend.  There is a big change in traditions this summer,so it will be interesting to find out what will happen with that, and how it will work.  How the good old Foot guard Grenadier guard competition spirit holds with the new conditions.  We even have 6 or 7 CGG guys that are getting rebadged GGFG for the summer.  I'm VERY curious to find out how that will fly.

All in all, drill all the time isn't exactly a choice posting for the summer, but the time you have there with everyone always ends up being a blast, and putting on the show for the public is a good time.  You stay at Carleton U, right in the public, next to downtown Ottawa.  You'll enjoy yourself, just don't let the strict army/discipline games get to you, play the game, and you will have a good time.  It's all in the attitude.  

That's all I can think of off the top of my head for now.  Feel free to ask if you have any other question.


----------



## Mignault.J (4 Jun 2006)

Dont forget.....youve got Camerons coming this year too....so its truly gonna be jokes, anyway back to packing up...leaving tomorrow

and thanks Kendrick I like to get to an insider view.


----------



## davidk (4 Jun 2006)

Mignault.J said:
			
		

> Dont forget.....youve got Camerons coming this year too....so its truly gonna be jokes, anyway back to packing up...leaving tomorrow
> 
> and thanks Kendrick I like to get to an insider view.



It's not just the Camerons, CGG and GGFG that will be participating. 34 CBG is sending pers from the RMR, the Black Watch (myself included) and it was hinted that some members from R de Mais will be there too.


----------



## Kendrick (4 Jun 2006)

It's been as such for a few years now.  All of 34 brigade has been sending augmentees for the CGG, the same for (correct me here on brigade number Im not sure), 33 brigade.  As a matter of fact, regiments from all around Ontario had been filling the ranks of the GGFG COY for years too, even with the CGG, like last year.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jun 2006)

Naralis said:
			
		

> This will be my first time. What can I expect?



As infanteer said: Drill. 

I'll add a allot of sweat, the occasional heat exhaustion/dehydration, and if you do a good job, the admiration and respect of veterans and serving soldiers from Canada and other countries. We understand how much "suck" the job entails, so no matter how bad it seems on the day, the end result will be one excellent addition to your RV.

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Da_man (4 Jun 2006)

Kendrick said:
			
		

> First day or two will be admin, sorting things out.  After which, 3 weeks, monday to friday, weekends if needed, will be intensive drill, to bring everyone up to CG standard, to be ready for the Hill and the House.  PT in the morning, breakfast, drill, lunch, drill, dinner,drill, some time off.  You will be sorted according to your size (tall platoons, short platoons), and you will be assigned a partner, for House duties.
> 
> Then there's the Canada day parade, which basically kicks off the season.  From there, it's mostly parades in the morning, and then depending on the CO, you can have lectures or all kinds of things in the afternoon, or "admin" and such.  Days at the Governor General's house, you get maybe 2 or 3 sentry shifts of one hour, and you spend the entire day there, which is very interesting because usually when you're not on sentry you can just walk around and check out the nice looking tourists.  8)
> 
> ...



What a shitty job... im glad im doing ennemy force in Val  ;D  .  Might be 2 weeks less of pay, but can you put a price on mental health  

BTW RMR is sending like 20 guys this year... almost every Pte/cpl available for this summer.


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2006)

Ahhh,the good ole' days.......!  I for one will never forget my summer there.!  Good Luck and have a great season folks.!


----------



## Kendrick (4 Jun 2006)

Da_man said:
			
		

> What a shitty job... im glad im doing ennemy force in Val  ;D  .  Might be 2 weeks less of pay, but can you put a price on mental health
> 
> BTW RMR is sending like 20 guys this year... almost every Pte/cpl available for this summer.



Have you ever done CG?


----------



## Mignault.J (5 Jun 2006)

I'm excited, regardless of what Da-Man says, I had the option of doing enemy force in two diffrent places....I turned them down for CG, Only 9 hours to go!


----------



## Kendrick (5 Jun 2006)

You'll have a good time with an attitude like that.  No matter what people may say, I believe it to be a good experience for anyone who does it.


----------



## davidk (5 Jun 2006)

Mignault.J said:
			
		

> I'm excited, regardless of what Da-Man says, I had the option of doing enemy force in two diffrent places....I turned them down for CG, Only 9 hours to go!



Another thread that may interest you can be found at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40331.0.html.

From what I'm seeing, the CG crowd is divided pretty well between two groups, and it doesn't seem to be the thing for everyone. If da_man doesn't want to do it, don't get all up in arms about it, at least he's still working with the Forces in one capacity or another for the summer. Enemy Force in Valcartier is better than flipping burgers...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Jun 2006)

> What a shitty job... im glad im doing ennemy force in Val



Who are you doing enemy force for?  I was offered to do it for an SQ course, but things changed at the last minute (big suprise)

I had a buddy who did it for a Reg Force SQ course for the R22R last summer and he said it was all c0ck...they made them do all the crappy jobs that the course staff didn't want to do (go gather brass after the candidates left the range.  Fill sand bags, clean rooms, etc etc...and basically everything BUT enemy force)

Have fun.


----------



## begbie (6 Jun 2006)

I hear that CG couldn't get enough people to fill all the positions so they've amalgamated the 2 company's into one giant coy.  I also heard that means the work cycle will be 6 days on, 3 days off for everyone.


----------



## reccecrewman (6 Jun 2006)

I'd actually like to do it........... Just to say been there, got the t-shirt.  I think it'd be a good experience and something different rather than the same old taskings down Gagetown way.  Alas, I wear a black beret and am Regular Army........... I think that disqualifies me...... Anyhow, to all participating, have a good summer, you're part of a Canadian icon that people from all over the world come to see each year.

Regards


----------



## brihard (6 Jun 2006)

LOL J- how did I know you'd be the first to answer this thread?

Yeah, so far (two days in) looks like it's going to be frantically busy for a couple weeks, then once we're shuffled into rotation it should run pretty smoothly. Lots of work to be done, but nothing overly unexpected. Lots of drill, but it shouldn't be any harder for us than we make it. As long as we toe the line it should be pretty good times. Excellent representation of highlanders here this year.  ;D

I actually expect the summer to go by pretty fast...


----------



## BKells (8 Jun 2006)

We're all guards for the summer, Harding.


----------



## Naralis (11 Jun 2006)

After a week it hasn't been too horrible yet. Good weather for drilling outside and such.

Amazing how fast everyone is learning in the CGG platoon. No bullshit learn every move by squads. The staff shows the move, then we practice. Much easier to learn this way.


----------



## davidk (11 Jun 2006)

Naralis said:
			
		

> After a week it hasn't been too horrible yet. Good weather for drilling outside and such.



To be honest, I'd rather have the really hot weather that everyone has been anticipating. Cool weather is always nice, but when you make the transition from 3B to scarlets and bearskin just as it heats up, it's doubly harsh.


----------



## brihard (11 Jun 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> We're all guards for the summer, Harding.



Yeah yeah. I know, but this is the 4th regimental cap badge I've worn in two years due to CG and my transfer. I'd like the opportunity to stick with an affiliation for more than 9 months without getting attached or transferred somewhere.


----------



## Highland Laddie (14 Jun 2006)

When's your guy's first parade on the Hill? I'm in town from June 26-28th, and I thought I would take a trip down memory lane and view a parade. I seem to remember from my two summers on the Hill that the parades start the week before Canada Day.

EDIT - Further to my last, who are the NCOs & Officers from the CGG on the Hill this summer? Just wondering I know anyone, and if I can get myself and my kids in the VIP area. Cheers.


----------



## Naralis (15 Jun 2006)

Highland Laddie said:
			
		

> When's your guy's first parade on the Hill? I'm in town from June 26-28th, and I thought I would take a trip down memory lane and view a parade. I seem to remember from my two summers on the Hill that the parades start the week before Canada Day.
> 
> EDIT - Further to my last, who are the NCOs & Officers from the CGG on the Hill this summer? Just wondering I know anyone, and if I can get myself and my kids in the VIP area. Cheers.


We start the 24th of June at 10:00AM. 

Maj Mckinnester is the CGG CO, I don't know the rest of their names.


----------



## davidk (16 Jun 2006)

Naralis said:
			
		

> We start the 24th of June at 10:00AM.
> 
> Maj Mckinnester is the CGG CO, I don't know the rest of their names.



Maj. _McKinstry_ is the commander of the CG, not CGG. The rest of the staff is from all over, RCR. VanDoo, PPCLI, and assorted reserve units. PM me if you want names, Highland Laddie, they shouldn't go on an open forum.


----------



## brihard (21 Jun 2006)

Laddie, if you're in town on the 28th, we have our Governor General parade- Her Excellency wil be inspecting the unit on Parliament Hill.

We have our last day of intensive drill today; tomorrow and Friday are GG parade rehearsals, and then we're into the swing of things. It's been a long three weeks. At least the food's pretty good.

Oh, a head's up- the Fortissimo parade near the end of the summer should be pretty special this year. The CG band is cebrating their 25th, so the show will be a bit different. Instead of a Feu de Joie we're apparently going to do a rehearsed silent drill presentation that goes along in time to the band. Not up to the level of the USMC silent drill platoon, obviously, but our platoon will be putting the majority of the contingent together, and hopefully we'll have something cool to show the crowd. With luck not everything we do will be out of the drill pam.


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (26 Feb 2008)

Although there was already a thread pertaining to the Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa, it was locked ages ago.

I was wondering if anybody could shed some light on the current training schedule for the Ceremoial Guard, in the event that the situation has changed in the past couple of years.

Specifically, I was wondering if, after parades were done for the day, any training would be conducted that might be beneficial to a fellow who is already qualified DP1, Comms (former Sig Op) and driver.

I would be much obliged for any up-to-date information anybody could offer me.

If this is in the wrong forum, please relocate it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Feb 2008)

Although not the best site for information, some info can be found here.

And here at the offical site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## logan7979 (27 Feb 2008)

Its CG,

Doesnt matter what the schedule is, if you have a poor attitude you will not enjoy your summer. 
Every soldier that complains about CG, is in my opinion a bad soldier. Especially when you get the old, im bad at drill but good in the field. 

As a reservist i learnt the most at CG, its not like weekend exercises are frequent, and its rare you land a good class b ex. 
Not to mention my 3 summers of class b gave me a nice pay scale when i joined the FO. 

If i were you, i would draft a PT schedule and pass it up the 1st day, that way once Drill and Duties is over you can do pt on your own time in the afternoon...thats if your sect cmdr is cool. Afternoon training is filler either way, use your head, find a way to enjoy your summer, you have time to get in rockstar shape, read 1000 books, date 4-5 ottawa girls...whatever

Bonne Chance


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (27 Feb 2008)

Fishandchipsandbeer said:
			
		

> Although there was already a thread pertaining to the Ceremonial Guard in Ottawa, it was locked ages ago.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could shed some light on the current training schedule for the Ceremoial Guard, in the event that the situation has changed in the past couple of years.
> 
> ...



F&C&B, I'm with the Governor Generals Foot Guards in Ottawa; and this being my 3rd summer doing cg, here's what I have heard through the grape vine so far (take it with a grain of salt, as I have):

- Grenadier Guards are no longer officially part of CG anymore
-33 Brigade has taken over how many spots that each area gets (as of right now LFWA/LFAA gets 1 Platoon each and LFCA gets 2 Platoons worth of troops that they must supply for CG this summer)
-It is to be run by reg force personnel, which has been understood to mean that once parades are done we are dismissed, *no afternoon training*
-4 days on/off rotation 


NOTE: As this is CG, things change very quickly, so again this is what I have heard through the grape vine and I am on the lower end of the food chain.  

I did get to look at the preliminary list of Foot Guards going this year and my name was on it.  It seems that the Foot Guards were much more selective this year on who they were going to send - being very dependant on attendance over the training year.  Plus the fact that LFCA gave us very few spots for Guards, which is odd seeing how we are one of the primary suppliers to CG.


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (27 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the info, folks.  Never would've thought there'd be such detail on the work schedule of the Ceremonial Guard on Wikipedia.

It's sort of a downer to hear that there mightn't be any afternoon training scheduled for the summer; ordinarily I'd be quite happy to spend my afternoons in Ottawa at the beach, or doing PT, or down the pub, or chasing the local girls - it just would've been nice to get some infantry-related professional development done.

The bit on a platoon coming from LFAA seems accurate; the list of summer taskings we've got posted up shows a dozen or two - I never counted - positions for the CG.

I'd be greatful for any additional information which may be forthcoming.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2008)

Fishandchipsandbeer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, folks.  Never would've thought there'd be such detail on the work schedule of the Ceremonial Guard on Wikipedia.
> 
> It's sort of a downer to hear that there mightn't be any afternoon training scheduled for the summer; ordinarily I'd be quite happy to spend my afternoons in Ottawa at the beach, or doing PT, or down the pub, or chasing the local girls - it just would've been nice to get some infantry-related professional development done.
> 
> ...



In my 8+ years this is the first time I've heard of positions for LFAA/37 CBG at CG. I think we might even be sending one Engineer there too.


----------



## helpup (27 Feb 2008)

I was Pl WO there 2 years ago and put through the BMQ Crse that went directly there last summer but got posted back to 3RCR before CG stood up fully.  Here is what I can recall of what we did, bearing in mind that it does change "evolve" regularly.
-It has been open to other units outside of the GGFG / CG although who gets Posn depends on the Area Cmd
-Your first couple of weeks on the ground are going to be doing intensive drill to learn the Parade routine.  including work ups kitting and drill I believe it was 3 weeks worth in total. 
-Once the Guard's have stood up you will be broken down into shifts. Along the lines of Pl, when I was there it was along the lines of 6 on 3 off schedule ( they tried to work it out so you had at least a certain number of full weekends during the CG time frame but some times your 3 off was during the week.   ( note this was two years ago and i may be off by a day or so for the shift work ) The year previously and for the most part they had a 4 on 4 off schedule but that will depend on the total numbers they have to work with.  
- When your on, one of the Pl will provide the Old Guard ( 1 Pl " Div" worth of troops on troops on the hill the other at the GG's residence) The other Pl will do the new guard ( 2 Pl worth "2 Div's" ) 
- This schedule was done for us as 3 Days New Guard 3 Days old guard 3 days off.  
-New Guard had after noon training as they didn't have to man the GG residence.
Old Guard had Training at the GG residence for the Div there and the one in Carlton did other training or kit maint or make up drill as required.  
-If you are BMQ/SQ qualified expect to be put into a Pl that has other soldiers with your Qual in. That Pl will have a Training Schedule in the afternoons that will run the gammit from productive QL3's if they can man it, for example PSWQ.  
- This Training can run the gammit from get a qualification out of it.  Or it can be refreshing skills you should already have.  And yes it can also be ( I hate this term) make work projects.  Although that will depend allot on the skills you have inbedded with your NCO's or Officers.  
-Normally those that are only BMQ Qualified are put in a Pl and taught a SQ during the summer on the weekends.  It is a logistical nighmare at the NCO / Officer end but troop end usually less so.  
-there has been will be days you have nothing to do so off to the beach/bar you go. 
-there has been and will be days you are doing nothing for nothing or drill as you messed it up.  It is the army.
-This does change as mentioned due to numbers available.  Who is running the show, availability of NCO's ( Qualified in what ever skills ) 
- Mounting the Guard will take precedence over all things.  

Having said that as a Reg Force member who had a chance to work down there with the GGFG.  I have to say it ranks up there with one of my most enjoyable times in the army.  I am a Sgt qualified 3B who was Pl WO for a BMQ, and a Pl WO for a 60 some odd man Pl who also acted as the Div Sgt Maj on the hill.  And come on how many Canadians can say they watched the changing of the guard parade from the roof of the Parliament building.


----------



## davidk (27 Feb 2008)

The rumor of no CGG pers serving with CG was tossed around a lot last summer as well. IIRC it was refuted by the area CWO himself towards the end of the season...but on the other hand, if CG is shying away from 34 BGC and/or SQFT as a whole, it could explain why not a single member of our unit was accepted this year.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (27 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander that is what I have heard through my rumor mill as recently as last night, now whether or not that will change is still up in the air, as is most things regarding CG. 

helpup, I was at CG in 06 and last summer (I was also there last may when you were pl wo for the bmq).  Hope 3RCR is treating you alright.


----------



## logan7979 (27 Feb 2008)

Ceremonial Guard without the CGG.... 
even the GGFG wouldn't wish that on us.. 

One thing is for sure, theres lots of crazy talk going on at HCC...  If they kick us out, i will be very disappointed with CG.  
Reservists need the experience, even if its shinning boots, and whats up with the black watch not getting any positions?  not a good sign


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (27 Feb 2008)

logan7979 things will probably change again in a week then again the week after that its CG - haven't heard that blackwatch got completely cut out - ill try and find out more when i can.


----------



## davidk (27 Feb 2008)

We haven't had many apply this year; most of us, myself included, will be working elsewhere. But those who did were told, quite simply, that there were no positions available for us. I'll poke around with other 34 Brigade units, see if they're getting the same thing...


----------



## GDSM MTL (27 Feb 2008)

Wow yeah no CGG?  According to my sources, there will be quite a few spots for us, as usual.  Even for the newbies,


----------



## IntlBr (27 Feb 2008)

Hey all,

I've heard that CG is open to all MOCs this year.  I've applied for a position through my unit's Operations WO, and am waiting out.

Can anyone confirm/deny whether there are not a plethora of empty positions?  I've heard that in recent years they've been dying for rank and file types to fill the spaces.

Anyone with any info on this?


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (28 Feb 2008)

They have been dying for rank and file - yet there seems to be this very selective list thing going right now.  Higher is probably trying to squeeze as much savings out as they can.  If they can do 6 and 3 to save money they will do it.  And they wonder why alot of people don't return to CG...


----------



## IntlBr (28 Feb 2008)

I'm trying to make this happen through my CoC but I'm skeptical as to whether they'll do anything about it.  Any chance one of you might know who I should get into contact with at CG?  Feel free to PM.


----------



## helpup (28 Feb 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> HighlandIslander that is what I have heard through my rumor mill as recently as last night, now whether or not that will change is still up in the air, as is most things regarding CG.
> 
> helpup, I was at CG in 06 and last summer (I was also there last may when you were pl wo for the bmq).  Hope 3RCR is treating you alright.



I figured some would know me, PM me if you want as I am not sure who you are.

3 RCR is being the busy bee and there for so am I,  10% pool right now time will tell how that goes.  It is one of those catch 22 situations.   Yet I have always enjoyed Pet


----------



## helpup (28 Feb 2008)

Based on working at the higher levels of it, with out doing any digging since I am no longer with them.  I just want to add that you will hear all kinds of rumours about the CG, and even more reasons for them.  Most of the time it wont be accurate information or more to the point, complete info.  

Some things you can be sure of.  There will be a CG, they will require troops from it, if the usual sources can provide fine if not it goes out to a national level.  Don't forget we have a higher numbers committed due to the Stan and the reserves are backfilling there and in Canada for a manpower shift.  Your Ops staff will get the manning and post it out.  It is still early in the season for it to be fully manned and even a couple of years ago there was some shuffling at the last min.  

Mounting the Guard is the primary goal, having troops sitting on there A@* instead of doing productive Trg is never the goal.  However due to either money, NCO's or resources is sometimes the case.  That does open up the avenue for getting a awesome personal PT schedule in there.  And if there is no set Trg Plan I will bet you dollars to doughnuts that some switched on NCO's will come up with effective Trg for at least part of the summer.


----------



## GDSM MTL (28 Feb 2008)

This is really news to me, coming from the CGG, and even on the official Army website, it states that CG is performed by members of the GGFG from Ottawa and the CGG from Montreal, with a support element of I'm guessing service trades from the 34 Brigade and the 35??(not sure about the last one) Anyhow, whats with these rumors of no CGG?  I can't wait to see the look on my Sergeants face when I tell him that one.  We are one of the staples of CG, how and why would they do this?  And Panzer, where did you hear these preposterous things?


----------



## Remius (28 Feb 2008)

Panzer isn't necessarily all wrong.  There are plenty of rumours flying around and that is exactly what they are.

Here are a few that have been floating since Sept:  "The reg force is taking over" "Open to all MOCs" "No Grenadiers" blah blah.  Speculation won't get you anywhere.  Talk to your OPS, they know what the tasking list is.  It's out there. 

A few things you can be certain of.  There will be one company with three platoons.  If you come from anywhere other than the GGFG, plan to be wearing a different cap badge and uniform this summer.


----------



## davidk (28 Feb 2008)

GDSM MTL said:
			
		

> This is really news to me, coming from the CGG, and even on the official Army website, it states that CG is performed by members of the GGFG from Ottawa and the CGG from Montreal, with a support element of I'm guessing service trades from the 34 Brigade and the 35??(not sure about the last one) Anyhow, whats with these rumors of no CGG?  I can't wait to see the look on my Sergeants face when I tell him that one.  We are one of the staples of CG, how and why would they do this?  And Panzer, where did you hear these preposterous things?



GDSM MTL, there were in fact members of 35 GBC represented last year, split between the two CGG divisions. There were pers from even farther away, as well - I think I saw a RNBR hatbadge, and we had someone from the PLF filling in as staff.


----------



## GDSM MTL (28 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> GDSM MTL, there were in fact members of 35 GBC represented last year, split between the two CGG divisions. There were pers from even farther away, as well - I think I saw a RNBR hatbadge, and we had someone from the PLF filling in as staff.



I have no doubts that other regiments are involved and should be, but Panzer's comment about "CGG is no longer an official part of CG" was what really baffled me


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (3 Mar 2008)

GDSM MTL said:
			
		

> I have no doubts that other regiments are involved and should be, but Panzer's comment about "CGG is no longer an official part of CG" was what really baffled me



That's what I heard through the grape vine / rumour mill GDSM MTL.  I do know as of right now for my unit that we will be getting 58 positions for rank and file.  Now whether this is the final word on it - doubt it - its CG.


----------



## geo (3 Mar 2008)

In many ways, it's going to be a question of MONEY!!!
the Ceremonial Guard budget is handled by Central Area... The army of the Middle as it were.
The GGFG belong to the middle.... while the CGG belong to the Army of the east.... So, you can prepare yourself to see the CG positions offered by preference to the GGCG & LFCA troops interested in a summer's worth of ceremonial drill...

Will there be CGG troops as part of the CG... you can probably count on it.  The unoficial "brigade of guards" club will make sure of that....

Then again, considering the reservists tied up in ROTO training.... will LFCA units be able to fill CG positions..... I think not.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (4 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> In many ways, it's going to be a question of MONEY!!!



It always is - and if CG can find a way of using less troops (which personally is a bad idea - scarlets stink to high heaven after 3 days, and we pull 6 day rotations because of troop level) to save money they will.


----------



## geo (4 Mar 2008)

not my point.... the money for the CG task is given out by LFCA.  They will, by preference, pay it out to LFCA troops alone if they can get away with it.... and Too bad for the CGG


----------



## GDSM MTL (5 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> not my point.... the money for the CG task is given out by LFCA.  They will, by preference, pay it out to LFCA troops alone if they can get away with it.... and Too bad for the CGG



 They key words here are "if they can get away with it", which to my knowledge, they cannot.  Too bad for CGG? We're Canada's oldest militia unit, do you really think we're going to just fade away from the CG?  There's a reason we are given precedence.


----------



## IntlBr (5 Mar 2008)

I may be a driver with CG this summer.

Watch and shoot!


----------



## helpup (5 Mar 2008)

Good luck for all those doing the CG,  it is a great experience overall.  Yes there is times you may be shaking your head as to what is going on or not going on in regards to training.  But look at it this way.  The CG is a military show much like Cirque De Solie.  There is Prop's, costumes precise movements or drill that is performed in front of a " audience" and that of course also includes the Band.  There are those who are required in the background to make the show run smoothly.  Such as Drivers, storemen, medics, clerks, cameramen, the list goes on.  

The primary goal of the CG is mounting of the changing of the guard on the hill, providing the guard for the GG's residence and I think they have included a Guard for the War Memorial for at least part of the summer as well.  Those tasks and getting ready for them are Priority #1 everything else is and will take a back seat to it.  Other tasks that could also be ongoing during that time is sending ( usually part of the Band ) to the NS Tattoo ( although that may not happen every year as the Tattoo changes its format slightly from year to year).  There is Fortissimo that if run combines CF bands to perform on the hill with a Silent drill team from the CG ( good clip on Youtube) and the gun run.   The CF Gun run has been for the past couple of years supported by the CG and is another tasking opportunity for both Reserves and Regs.  

For all those events you have to have practice practice and if you mess up will practice some more to get it right.  Regardless of anyones personal outlook on drill if you have to do it then doing it right should be your only goal.  As we are in the military and your getting paid anyway to be there for a block of the summer.  The Army can and has included other training as manpower, funds, and time permit.  This fluctuates year to year and by the sounds of it will be somewhat restricted this year.  ( but I don't have the facts on that and unless you work in HQ for it neither does anyone else. )

As for units traditionally being the core of it or who is going to run the CG that is all going to depend on the CFTPO local Area polled first and then out on the national levels it will go.  There is tradition for it but the reality is manpower available.  If you are not GGFG or CGG you will be re-badged during that CG experience.  I am not going to get into the whats and whys of it here but in the end does it matter?

For those who are on it for the first time enjoy, for those returning remember to help by sharing your experience with others.  Everyones goal is to put on the best show possible.  And no matter how the CG is run this year.  ENJOYING IT IS COMPLETELY UP TO YOU


----------



## IntlBr (5 Mar 2008)

Just out of curiosity - are those in supporting roles re-badged?  I know it is the norm (as far as I've personally seen) for drivers (et al.) to be badged as soldiers in the regiment.  Does this mean that if I am a driver for the summer, I'll be GGFG or CGG?  Just curious!


----------



## geo (5 Mar 2008)

GDSM MTL said:
			
		

> They key words here are "if they can get away with it", which to my knowledge, they cannot.
> Too bad for CGG? We're Canada's oldest militia unit, do you really think we're going to just fade away from the CG?  There's a reason we are given precedence.


There is a limit to what precedence will give you.
Note that it was not my intent to "diss" the CGG I have several friends that serve or have served in it's ranks.  There are many things going on here... and they are all realted to MONEY.  If LFCA cannot fill all the positions for infrastructure, rank and trade courses AND ROTO positions, then there will be no problem with the CGG (and pert much all other unit across the country) in finding employment in LFCA including CG .
HOWEVER,
In the event that LFCA has the personnel and they need all the MONEY allocated to reserve training & CG, then the CGG and other units who have traditionaly provided troops to CG, will be left on the outside - looking in....  (LFCA will after all be able to say that there is always "La Garde en Rouge up at La Citadelle" )


----------



## GDSM MTL (5 Mar 2008)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity - are those in supporting roles re-badged?  I know it is the norm (as far as I've personally seen) for drivers (et al.) to be badged as soldiers in the regiment.  Does this mean that if I am a driver for the summer, I'll be GGFG or CGG?  Just curious!



Yes they are re-badged to patch up either regiment


----------



## davidk (5 Mar 2008)

GDSM MTL said:
			
		

> Yes they are re-badged to patch up either regiment



You sure about that? The two years I was there, it was only the rifle coy and the band that was re-badged. Drivers, CQ/RQ, medics, clerks, you name it, they kept their own unit identities.


----------



## IntlBr (5 Mar 2008)

I wasn't entirely sure.  I'd love to be a "Foot Guard" again, even if it was for the summer (I was a GGFG cadet moons ago - just a bit sentimental I suppose!).

I really wanted a rank and file position, but if I'm driivng, well, thats okay too

Anyone know what the work is like for drivers?  Will I get a bit of time off for working out and such?  I'm really hoping to take advantage of the Carleton facilities if they're available to CG.

Thanks for the responses!  Cheers!


----------



## davidk (5 Mar 2008)

Driving at CG is actually a pretty good tasking (some people I have worked with would take it any day over rank and file). The hours are pretty decent, unless you're the duty driver, which isn't every day. All pers attached to CG are given access to the fitness facilities at Carleton, which are very good. Your meals will be provided by the dining facilities at Carleton, which are significantly poorer than the fitness facilities, in my opinion...


----------



## IntlBr (5 Mar 2008)

I know what duty drivers do (I think?), but any idea of what the day-to-day is like?  I imagine it'd be ferrying Officers and Sr. NCOs about, no?


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (6 Mar 2008)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> I know what duty drivers do (I think?), but any idea of what the day-to-day is like?  I imagine it'd be ferrying Officers and Sr. NCOs about, no?



And running meals/refreshments to Rideau Hall and the War Memorial - IIRC.


----------



## logan7979 (11 Mar 2008)

i think in 5 years ive known one CG driver whos gone to Afghan and performed, the rest usually release or become class b hounds. 

I would stay away from being a driver in the militia, more chances then not your extremely lazy and you don't even know it.


----------



## IntlBr (11 Mar 2008)

Yep, that sounds like me!

Wow... who sent you?


----------



## IntlBr (11 Mar 2008)

Question - I'm planning some travel, but my BOR Is now making noises that I may be up for a rank-and-file position proper.  Does anyone know the dates for when the Intensive Drill Period starts?


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (11 Mar 2008)

Start dates on the Big Tasking List at work were 28 or 30 May and 02 June.


----------



## Remius (11 Mar 2008)

logan7979 said:
			
		

> i think in 5 years ive known one CG driver whos gone to Afghan and performed, the rest usually release or become class b hounds.
> 
> I would stay away from being a driver in the militia, more chances then not your extremely lazy and you don't even know it.



Pretty broad statement there...

If you want to put in as a driver for CG then go for it.  I've seen some pretty hard working drivers/storemen.


----------



## IntlBr (11 Mar 2008)

Fishandchipsandbeer said:
			
		

> Start dates on the Big Tasking List at work were 28 or 30 May and 02 June.



I was told I would origianlly commence driving around this time - but what of the actual Intensive Drill Period?  Is this the same?  Sorry for the questions - its just that I have to make a downpayment on this travel opportunity soon, and I don't want to get jammed by having to give up the downpayment!  I guess to clarify a bit more, the trip I'm looking at doing lasts from roughly 27 April to 4 or 5 May.  In anyone's professional experience, will this leave me lots of time?  I was always under the impression that the intensive drill period began early May - but, I might be confusing this with the CG BMQ they run at Connaught - which would match up with a late May start date for the actual Intensive Drill Period.

I think I may have just answered my own question....!


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2008)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> I was told I would origianlly commence driving around this time - but what of the actual Intensive Drill Period?  Is this the same?  Sorry for the questions - its just that I have to make a downpayment on this travel opportunity soon, and I don't want to get jammed by having to give up the downpayment!  I guess to clarify a bit more, the trip I'm looking at doing lasts from roughly 27 April to 4 or 5 May.  In anyone's professional experience, will this leave me lots of time?  I was always under the impression that the intensive drill period began early May - but, I might be confusing this with the CG BMQ they run at Connaught - which would match up with a late May start date for the actual Intensive Drill Period.
> 
> I think I may have just answered my own question....!



You *may* be offered the driver position contingent on being able to support their basic courses as a driver storeman. That said, I'm quite sure I remember people joining the C.G. organization in HQ Coy capacities in both the May and mid-June personnel intakes. It will, as always, be 'watch and shoot' up to and including the time you sign a contract. All you can do is hope your units OPS tries to pull info down for you as soon as possible. If you're lucky you'll get your trip, but a contract as nice as a four month driver position in Ottawa is one where you can't be too picky or someone else will gladly snap it up. The one good thing you have going for you is that a great deal of the available labour from LFCA is already on TF 3-08. Best of luck, in either case.

I had a couple of interesting summers at CG. I've had my fill though, I think.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2008)

While LFCA is assigned the funds, the tasks to support the CG are divided amongst the areas at the national G3 conference.  All the areas are hurting for people, which is why this year's CG brique is being sourced nationally - all four LFAs have promised to provide personnel.


----------



## IntlBr (11 Mar 2008)

So I'm correct that the CG BMQ begins in May, with the Intensive Drill Period being from the end of that BMQ until the commencement of public duties?


----------



## brihard (11 Mar 2008)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> So I'm correct that the CG BMQ begins in May, with the Intensive Drill Period being from the end of that BMQ until the commencement of public duties?



I recall things running that way in prior years. I'm not part of CG this year though, so you'll have to confirm that independently- but you're not out to lunch at least. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Remius (12 Mar 2008)

Staff will be reporting mid april, a PLQ likely to start in the last week of april and the Band BMQ to start around the same time.  Not sure if any other BMQ will be run this year.  Intensive drill won't start until June.  So I would assume some drivers will need to show up in April/May and others the week before June.


----------



## IntlBr (12 Mar 2008)

Thank you very much!  Thats _exactly_ what I was hoping to hear.  My trip should end the 4th of May, so I think I'm going to book this week!


----------



## Remius (12 Mar 2008)

Keep in mind I said "assume".  Why don't you talk to your OPS cell about the tasking brique.  They should have the dates.


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2008)

ASSUME = A$$ - U - ME = A$$ - YOU & ME


----------



## IntlBr (12 Mar 2008)

Spoke with OPs, looks like I'm going on my trip to Holland and then very likely driving for CG.  I'm happy!


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (15 Mar 2008)

Corps of Guides, I will see there then.


----------



## Canuck89 (10 Apr 2008)

Hello everyone,
As you all can see this is my first post and I am new to the forums!  For those who are wondering much like I was before this week, the CG BMQ at CFB Connaught will begin Sunday, April 27th.  This information is based on what a Corporal in recruiting told me from the 4RCR.  I am almost done the recruitment process in order to join the 4RCR and will be attending CG this summer.  I Hope this information is useful to others as well!  See you all this summer!
Carl


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Interesting.... so which courses / qualifications are you supposed to obtain this summer?  BMQ & SQ?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2008)

CG Crses this summer in Connaught are:

BMQ (CG)

27 Apr to 29 May

BMQ (CG Band)

20 Apr to 22 May

PLQ Mod 1-5 (CG)

28 Apr to 27 May

PLQ Mod 6 (CG)

28 May to 10 Jun


SQ Courses are all being run in Meaford for everyone:

02 Jun to 27 Jun
03 Jul to 25 Jul
06 Aug to 29 Aug


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2008)

Ummm - SQ in Meaford... 
so I guess this means the SQ course can't be offered to the CG people.


----------



## Remius (11 Apr 2008)

Correct.  No SQ at CG.


----------



## Hockeycaper (11 Apr 2008)

Here is the latest update, just off the press.

BMQ 23 Apr- 16 May
BMQ 30 Apr- 16 May (TBC) 
PLQ 23- Apr- 30 May

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canuck89 (11 Apr 2008)

I really hope the date is not the 23rd and remains the 27th because I already had to change the date of three of my University exams.  I guess I'll have to contact the recruiter at the 4RCR to confirm this "off the press" information lol.  When do CG sentries typically conduct SQ if they don't during the summer months?  Just curious... thanks.


----------



## Remius (11 Apr 2008)

If your area runs an SQ course part time during the year then I would assume then.  Or next summer.


----------



## Canuck89 (11 Apr 2008)

Alright, thank you.  That is probably what will happen in my case then.  As for the date of the CG BMQ in Connaught, could someone confirm if it is the 27th or the 23rd for Sentries?  I was unfortunately unable to reach the recruiter today at the 4RCR to do so, thanks.


----------



## Remius (11 Apr 2008)

The earlier BMQ is for the band.


----------



## Canuck89 (12 Apr 2008)

That's what I was hoping to hear lol.  Thanks for your help Crantor.


----------



## jarude87 (14 Apr 2008)

Canuck89 said:
			
		

> Alright, thank you.  That is probably what will happen in my case then.  As for the date of the CG BMQ in Connaught, could someone confirm if it is the 27th or the 23rd for Sentries?  I was unfortunately unable to reach the recruiter today at the 4RCR to do so, thanks.



You're 4RCR? I'm shipping out for 26 April BMQ for CG and I'm with 4RCR. Been to any parade nights?

To the veterans of CG: what can I expect?


----------



## geo (14 Apr 2008)

jaruder.... you can expect to be told to do a search of this thread (63 previous posts) and other posts on the BMQ


----------



## Canuck89 (14 Apr 2008)

jarude87 said:
			
		

> You're 4RCR? I'm shipping out for 26 April BMQ for CG and I'm with 4RCR. Been to any parade nights?


I guess I'll see you on the 26th then lol.  I have not been to any parade nights because I'm not currently a member of the 4RCR.  I'm still in the recruitment process.  I actually have my fitness test at Beaver Hall tomorrow afternoon and after that I just need to be sworn in.  Also, I've been busy studying for finals lol.  Do you have any information regarding what to bring or any specifics about the 26th?


----------



## commIT (15 Apr 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the joining instructions? I was unable to locate them on the DIN.


----------



## commIT (19 Apr 2008)

Please disregard my last post, for everything is in order now.  Anyone else attending the BMQ & CG Tasking this summer?


----------



## jarude87 (21 Apr 2008)

iCaz said:
			
		

> Please disregard my last post, for everything is in order now.  Anyone else attending the BMQ & CG Tasking this summer?



I am. Looks like we're heading out in less than a week now. What unit are you with?


----------



## Canuck89 (22 Apr 2008)

Well, I guess I won't be attending CG this summer after all.  I called the Recruiting Center yesterday afternoon to find out when I was going to be sworn in and they told me I was set for a Fall BMQ.  I finally got a hold of the Recruiter at the 4RCR this morning and was advised that I had been beat.  I passed all Preliminary Evaluations and got all my paper work in and yet I am being told nearly 5 days before Training begins that I cannot attend CG.  With the 4RCR, I was the third individual to apply out of I believe seven or eight.  My papers were submitted at the end of February before the program was even accepted by the 4RCR.  How I did not get in is beyond me but I cannot help but express my disappointment with both the organizational skills of the 4RCR Recruiting for not even having called to advice me that I would not be attending CG and the mere fact that someone who was told by the Recruiter and Interviewer that everything was set cannot no longer go.  Seeing as the CG Program is a length of nearly 4 months and it is today, 5 days away from the commencement of Training, I was forced to advice my current employer that I could no longer work there.  Also, I went through the trouble of changing the date of three of my University Final Examinations, something that is not always easy to do.  For those going, I wish you all the best and hope it is as enjoyable as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Remius (22 Apr 2008)

too bad.  It can be a good time there.

Don't be too hard on 4RCR.  This may have been out of their control.  Ceremonial Guard is running this course and units from all over the country are jockying for spots.  It might be that 4RCR coudn't send staff to teach on it, therefore the units that send staff get the spots.  So you weren't just competing against the 7 guys from your unit, you might have been competing against 70 guys from 10 different units for 30 spots.

The disorganisation is likely coming from the Ceremonial Guard end of the stick.  Their priority is to get their musicians trained both on basic and the leadership course.  The extra BMQ is a bonus.

good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> The disorganisation is likely coming from the Ceremonial Guard end of the stick.



Although I really don't know the details, I find your comment above rather interesting as to where you are laying the blame.  This unit works down the hall from me right now and is moving into high gear as we speak.  I have seen little in the way of "disorganization" on their part.  In fact they seem to have a whole lot of organization, compared to so many other organizations that I have the privilege of observing.  It makes me wonder where you have garnered your "expertise" and whether or not you have actually taken an objective view on it.


----------



## Canuck89 (22 Apr 2008)

Although I am sure they are an overall well organized Battalion, I simply find it unprofessional to leave applicants in the dark five days before they were told training will begin.  Every conversation I have had with the 4RCR Recruiter and the Recruiting Center has been engaged by myself and never once was I informed of changes or updates along the process.  I will do my BMQ in the Fall because I am committed to joining the 4RCR.  My comment may have been biased because I had just hung up the phone with the Recruiter and received the news that I would not attend the Ceremonial Guard Program.  However, a simple phone call to advice me of the new developments would have been nice, can you not agree?  Four months of someone's live is quite a long time and requires a great deal of commitment, something I was fully prepared to engage in.  In the end, I have no overly hard feelings with regard to the situation despite being understandably sad.  Sorry if my post was taken personally, I did not mean to disrespect the Battalion in any way.


----------



## davidk (22 Apr 2008)

Canuck89, in time you'll learn that there's plenty of 'on the bus/off the bus' in the Army. If this is the worst that happens, be happy. It's unfortunate that you didn't get your course and tasking when you wanted them, but there's always next year.


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2008)

Canuck89 said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I won't be attending CG this summer after all.  I called the Recruiting Center yesterday afternoon to find out when I was going to be sworn in and they told me I was set for a Fall BMQ.  I finally got a hold of the Recruiter at the 4RCR this morning and was advised that I had been beat.  I passed all Preliminary Evaluations and got all my paper work in and yet I am being told nearly 5 days before Training begins that I cannot attend CG.  With the 4RCR, I was the third individual to apply out of I believe seven or eight.  My papers were submitted at the end of February before the program was even accepted by the 4RCR.  How I did not get in is beyond me but I cannot help but express my disappointment with both the organizational skills of the 4RCR Recruiting for not even having called to advice me that I would not be attending CG and the mere fact that someone who was told by the Recruiter and Interviewer that everything was set cannot no longer go.  Seeing as the CG Program is a length of nearly 4 months and it is today, 5 days away from the commencement of Training, I was forced to advice my current employer that I could no longer work there.  Also, I went through the trouble of changing the date of three of my University Final Examinations, something that is not always easy to do.  For those going, I wish you all the best and hope it is as enjoyable as I hoped it would be.



Whoa hold up.

CG spots are determined by "merit" -- ie "competition".

The recruiter was correct in that your paperwork was in and good to go, but that doesn't mean that you are "in" for a CG slot. Rather, you'd have been submitted for that. Obviously, you didn't merit high enough and were "beat" out of that slot. So, you slate next into the fall BMQ.

Only candidites actually "selected" (as in "win' the slot) will be notified ... exactly the same as occurs on civvy street with that "ONLY those SELECTED for interviews will be contacted". <--- Why you'd expect to be contacted about a CG spot if you weren't selected during the competition is beyond me. Rather, not being selected --- the recruiter would have contacted you about Fall course. He wouldn't contact you about one occuring in 5 days that you were never selected to attend anyway. Being nominated and making the cut during selection are two whole different beasts.

Sorry that you changed your plans around based only on a nomination and no "confirmation". That truely does suck. It's kind of like we tell the troops, do NOT seel your house before you have that posting message --- or you're SOOL, or do not buy your plane tickets before you've got that "signed and authorized leave pass in your hands".


----------



## commIT (22 Apr 2008)

Hello Canuck89,

Sorry to hear about that.  I too was notified yesterday that 1-Wing may not recognize the BMQ portion as a valid BMQ to CFLRS St. Jean or NRTD Borden BMQ.  So I believe I'm out of this years CG, however my unit ADJ is checking in to this and see if I can go anyways (since everything is in order) and do another certified BMQ when I get back to Borden late August.


----------



## jarude87 (22 Apr 2008)

Awww that sucks, now I'm the only guy I know and the only guy from 4RCR going. Canuck89, that's pretty shitty, but if there's one thing I've learned about the CF in the few months that I've been enrolled is that it's a big game of hurry up and wait. We have to get our shit together super fast, but when it comes to "their" end they take their time. I'm not laying any blame, as I know the CF is an organizational nightmare especially when it comes to getting people on courses. I only found out two weeks before the fact that I was leaving after I had been enrolled since January and had been going through the application process for nearly a year. Translation: It's been nearly a year and a half since I started the application process, and now I'm finally going on course. The real kicker is, I won't even be fully trade qualified after a summer of training since I won't be able to do my DP1; I'll only have BMQ/SQ done which means I'll be stuck in the PAT platoon, unbadged with my cornflake for another year. 

Try not to get too upset over it. It is really frustrating but like others have said, there are more summers to come and more courses to do. Hey, think of it this way: you'll get sworn in and enrolled so you can get your kit and go out to parade nights, which means you'll get paid 40$ for 3 hours a week of random army stuff with no expectations from you. If you're not on course, no one will give you too hard a time when it comes to doing proper drill, procedure, etc. I've been in since January and have been making easy money for just showing up, marching in circles and doing rifle stuff. Every cloud has a silver lining, brother...


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Canuck89, in time you'll learn that there's plenty of 'on the bus/off the bus' in the Army. If this is the worst that happens, be happy. It's unfortunate that you didn't get your course and tasking when you wanted them, but there's always next year.



During GW1, I sat on my kit bag in the Lahr AMU four different times, waiting for a flight to the Gulf on an EOD tasking.  Each time I was literally pulled out of the lineup by my WO, telling me it's a wash.  Try saying goodbye to your wife and kids, and getting ready to head off to the great unknown four times in two weeks.  Shitty for you, but it can get a lot shittier.


----------



## Remius (22 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although I really don't know the details, I find your comment above rather interesting as to where you are laying the blame.  This unit works down the hall from me right now and is moving into high gear as we speak.  I have seen little in the way of "disorganization" on their part.  In fact they seem to have a whole lot of organization, compared to so many other organizations that I have the privilege of observing.  It makes me wonder where you have garnered your "expertise" and whether or not you have actually taken an objective view on it.



As I said "likely".  It may or may not be.  But CG has been known for last minute changes.  I've seen it first hand.  Don't get me wrong, when a unit has to go from 15 pers to 450 in a short time frame things can and will get mixed up.  A lot of things can happen last minute.


----------



## davidk (22 Apr 2008)

jarude87 said:
			
		

> Try not to get too upset over it. It is really frustrating but like others have said, there are more summers to come and more courses to do. Hey, think of it this way: you'll get sworn in and enrolled so you can get your kit and go out to parade nights, which means you'll get paid 40$ for 3 hours a week of random army stuff with no expectations from you. If you're not on course, no one will give you too hard a time when it comes to doing proper drill, procedure, etc. I've been in since January and have been making easy money for just showing up, marching in circles and doing rifle stuff. Every cloud has a silver lining, brother...



No expectations? So you mean you show up to training with no intention of learning simply because you're not on a course?


----------



## jarude87 (22 Apr 2008)

No, it means I don't get jacked up for not knowing how to do something I haven't been taught. Eg, drill steps.


----------



## jarude87 (25 Apr 2008)

Well, I ship out tomorrow morning at 8am for BMQ at Connaught and then the rest of the summer is CG. See you all there!


----------



## armyvern (25 Apr 2008)

You guys all really seem to think that the CF should be able to conform and account for all of the "personal" schedules for 80 000 personnel ansd should adapt the CF to suit those 80 000 individuals. You think it's an organizational nightmare now?? Wait until they start asking each of you all "when's the best time to do your course?? ... and we'll call in the staff to look after you when it's most suitable for you the individual." Then you'll see an organizational nightmare when they try to incorporate 80 000 "convenient" training schedules for all of you.

The CF operates it's time schedule on what's best for the "most", NO ONE in the entire world could adapt multiple trades/enviornmentals/ and other courses to suit all the individuals that make up that entity. Is that not obvious to you? Sorry if a few of you individuals find that's not to your convenience, but the irony of your blaming the CF for that ... astounds me; You're individual members of a huge team now, vice just individuals.


----------



## MARS (6 May 2008)

To start, I am a _naval_ officer,  8) so pardon the ignorance of this question:

Apparently, the Naval Reserve is sending people to support CG.  I am sending a sailor there effective 2 Jun, to position: 089994R008

The amplification WRT employment states "rank and file"

Can someone tell me if "rank and file" refers to a specific type of employment within the Guard?  I am assuming my sailor(s) would be working in support roles as opposed to parading as members of the Guard.  I direct my questions here only because there is no POC listed on the message, simply my Unit and "GUARD OTTAWA" as action addressees. Any info any of you might have would be very much appreciated so I can give my people some sort of heads-up as to what to expect.

Cheers,

MARS


----------



## davidk (6 May 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if "rank and file" refers to a specific type of employment within the Guard?  I am assuming my sailor(s) would be working in support roles as opposed to parading as members of the Guard.  I direct my questions here only because there is no POC listed on the message, simply my Unit and "GUARD OTTAWA" as action addressees. Any info any of you might have would be very much appreciated so I can give my people some sort of heads-up as to what to expect.



Rank and file _is_ the Guard. Pers given a rank and file tasking will be parading as Guardsmen on Parliament Hill and performing sentry duty at Rideau Hall and the National War Memorial.


----------



## MARS (6 May 2008)

HighlandIslander,

Rgr Out.  Thanks for that.

MARS


----------



## dimsum (6 May 2008)

The MCDVs are full enough that they're sending pers to the CG now?  ;D

I kid, I kid.  But, I do have a mental image of what the tourists will think:  *scarlet, scarlet, black, scarlet....hey, wait a minute!*


----------



## Remius (7 May 2008)

lol.  Not quite as everyone parading will be in scarlets except at the Cenotaph where element dress will be worn.


----------



## davidk (7 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> lol.  Not quite as everyone parading will be in scarlets except at the Cenotaph where element dress will be worn.



This is new. So will everyone wear GGFG/CGG pattern DEUs, or their own unit dress?


----------



## Remius (7 May 2008)

As of last, only the Navy and airforce will be in DEU's for the cenotaph, army in scarlets.  I guess they want a tri-force feel for the war memorial.


----------



## davidk (7 May 2008)

Any other big changes for the war memorial (i.e. changing it from a "guard" task like at Rideau Hall to a vigil like at remembrance day)?


----------



## geo (7 May 2008)

Heh... dollars to doughnuts, they'll all end up wearing scarlets in the end.

It's just "neater" that way 8)


----------



## Remius (8 May 2008)

Well, things do change there at the speed of business.


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... dollars to doughnuts, they'll all end up wearing scarlets in the end.
> 
> It's just "neater" that way 8)



Word on the street........

they will have something identifying them as their respective element....

something small on the scarlets i belive.... 

The more I watch the Intensive drill practice in the ottawa heat, the more I am thankfull I am Support Staff and my summer will be spent in 3b's


----------



## geo (11 Jun 2008)

Something small on the scarlets?
Prolly their cap badge..... inside the bearskin
(at least that's what the concession was for reservists who participated on the "garde en rouge" at La Citadelle)


----------



## davidk (11 Jun 2008)

I'm not actually there, but RUMINT was that there would be a discreet addition to the scarlet tunics, like an anchor for navy pers, similar to our velcro name tags.


----------



## geo (11 Jun 2008)

Can't be more discreet than an anchor pinned to the inside of the bearskin
... or Anchor buttons on the epaulettes... where no one will see em


----------



## Remius (7 Jul 2008)

They are wearing their environmental dress at the Cenotaph, scarlets everywhere else.  The identifier badges are on the left sleeve.  The Navy have basically their hat badge sown on and the air force have something I've never seen.  The albatross with air force written around it in sky blue.


----------



## dimsum (7 Jul 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> They are wearing their environmental dress at the Cenotaph, scarlets everywhere else.  The identifier badges are on the left sleeve.  The Navy have basically their hat badge sown on and the air force have something I've never seen.  The albatross with air force written around it in sky blue.



Interesting.  Anyone have pics of said identifiers?


----------



## Smith848 (6 Mar 2009)

I'm tasked for this, this summer, i'm wondering if anyone could give me some recent information on this?

Like the work / off schedual, i've read all topics pertaining to this tasking and im wondering if anyone knows?
how it will be this year? will it be the same as last years? or has something big changed beetween now and last year?  what was the work/off schedual for last year? How often do you get afternoons off? Are the rooms in carleton singels or doubles that we stay in? Thank's alot.


----------



## IntlBr (6 Mar 2009)

Smith848 said:
			
		

> I'm tasked for this, this summer, i'm wondering if anyone could give me some recent information on this?
> 
> Like the work / off schedual, i've read all topics pertaining to this tasking and im wondering if anyone knows?
> how it will be this year? will it be the same as last years? or has something big changed beetween now and last year?  what was the work/off schedual for last year? How often do you get afternoons off? Are the rooms in carleton singels or doubles that we stay in? Thank's alot.



Having read the other posts will give you a pretty good idea - it really depends on the numbers that arrive once we all hit the ground.  Generally, there isn't a ton of time off - that said its still a good tasking.

The rooms in Carleton are by-and-large doubles, although a sparse number of singles exist and are divvied out.  I hope to return there for my EWAT this summer, but we'll see!


----------



## tbonabego (20 May 2017)

Hey all,

I know there are many topics posted in the past with info pertaining to CG duties, however I couldn't find anything related to the following. In my joining instructions, I received a massive kit list for the operation, including ridiculous items such as FFO/all field kit, inner AND outer sleeping bags, winter wool socks, ICE combat jacket etc. - I think you get the point. The beginning of the kit list includes the message "ALL RANKS TASKED TO CG, WILL BRING THE ITEMS BELOW. Field Kit, Travel Order, and Service Dress (complete). These are operational requirements." I do find it impossible to recognize how items that will lead to death from heat exhaustion could possibly be required. Additionally, this is obviously not a field tasking, so what makes all this kit necessary? Does anyone have any information on how important it really is to bring all items on this kit list? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Remius (20 May 2017)

if they are telling you to bring the items then bring them.  

There may be a reason for it.  I can't say why you need all the fireld kit but I assume if anything goes south you'll be ready.  There may also be some field training in the cards. Who knows. CG changes every year.  As for kit causing heat exhaustion, trust me when I say your ceremonial uniform will do more than any field kit you bring.

Have fun.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 May 2017)

You are not in ceremonial gear all the time. You are on a Cl B or C contract and can be taken off the detail and used in an emergency. And because you have no idea where or what the emergency is, you need to be prepared for whatever.

If you need to fly, West Jet won't charge you for overweight baggage.

Besides, you need all that gear because it's an army billet and you need to carry all that gear while marching up and down the parade square while on defaulter parade.  [:'(


----------

